# Competitive Dog Transport Survey



## rhianparslow (Mar 10, 2015)

I am a third year student studying BSc Animal Behaviour and Welfare and am part of a team who are studying people who take part in competitive activities with dogs. This project aims to investigate where, when and how dogs are transported in the UK. The key activities that we are keen to include in the study are Agility, Breed Showing, Canicross, Flyball, Working Trials, Sheepdog Trials, Field Trials and Competitive Obedience. 
The survey takes approximately 10 to 15 minutes and will provide information that is invaluable for future research into dog welfare. 
If you would like to take part in this study, please follow the link below:

Dog Transport Survey

You will retain the right to withdraw participation at any time before you submit the survey, and all data will be stored both in hard copy and electronic format and securely held at School of Veterinary Science, University of Bristol in accordance with the Data Protection Act 1998.

Many thanks in advance,

Rhi Parslow

If you have any queries please do not hesitate to contact either of my project supervisors:
Dr Emily Blackwell, Tel: 0117 331 9320
Dr Nicola Rooney, Tel: 0117 928 9469


----------

